

Speculation About a 'MacBook Touch' Builds - crocus
http://www.macrumors.com/2008/07/25/speculation-about-a-macbook-touch-builds/

======
Maascamp
Why would you post this on hacker news?

------
smoody
This just in: Speculation about a 'MacBook Touch' builds when rumor sites post
articles with titles like "Speculation About a 'MacBook Touch' Builds"

------
snewe
All I had to read was the url: macRUMOURS.com. They get traffic based on such
speculation. Skewed incentives?

~~~
akd
In fact that URL will not get you anywhere ;)

